# Your purpose of owning a GT-R



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thought a poll would be good to collect objective data. For the purposes of the poll, your car needn't actually be at the tune level, but what your intent for your car is.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I want 500+,Its currently 483bhp.So which one am I in the poll??


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*You're missing an option*

"Stage 2" Create a superb fast road car that is capable of occasional track or drag use (circa 500bhp).


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

jae said:


> "Stage 2" Create a superb fast road car that is capable of occasional track or drag use (circa 500bhp).


I think that counts as option two - 400~500bhp. Kingsley's running a bit over 400 IIRC, and definitely in the minimal lag quick street car category.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

This is a good thread.
Initially, all I wanted was a safe 500bhp as I knew I would be going across to Holland regularly and there are quite a few routes you can take and have fun on.
Now, I don't have the option to work/play in Holland anymore and, not being able to sell the car I decided to "try" to learn how to drive properly.
Anyway, my turbo's have now grown in size so I guess I am option 3. 
Still can't drive for toffee though


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jae said:


> "Stage 2" Create a superb fast road car that is capable of occasional track or drag use (circa 500bhp).




What Jae said..opcorn:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in the third category - basically the max power I can make given certain self-imposed restrictions I put upon myself at the very beginning (lowmount turbos, and absolutely no modification to differentials or transmission). Without modifying diffs ot tranny, that pretty much limits things to 600-650-ish bhp. The front diff can take 250hp, any more than that and it's in serious danger of shattering.

I guess we can call the second category the N1/GT-SS turbo cars, tuned for wicked fast response. So stage one/stage two mods.

Even though there are some "lower" power single turbo setups (700-800bhp), let's lump all those, from T04Z to massive topmount twins, into category four.

The first category is just that - people who intend to keep their cars at a dead stock 280bhp. Well, maybe BPU - K&N filter, catback exhaust, even removing the boost restrictor to get 1 bar boost. But once boost is raised via a different boost controller, that's the second category for sure.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, Kingsley's is 420+................at the hubs. A lot more than stage 1.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

500+ BHP currently.

Was at a stage 1 with around 300BHP but after 2 engine blow ups I decided to go full on with the spec, haven't looked back.

Currently on engine number 4......madness.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Why did i buy a GTR because OF HOW IT LOOKS!!!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

My purpose was purely to have a fast car and have fun.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

My first purchase was to build a fast road car something that no other car could touch, I think that (until some random car proves me wrong ) I have done. Second purpose is to build a very fast and capable track car, still in the making but looking better everyday :chuckle: 












Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

hodgie said:


> My purpose was purely to have a fast car and have fun.


Agreed...plus it seemed the natural move up from my GTi-R.

I feel my time with my GTR could slowly be nearing an end though as I'm rapidly losing interest.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

my purpose was to build the quickest possible on-road point to point skyline (read: car) in the uk

i feel confidant i have acheived my objective

ps Toby,
try an OS Giken rear diff, it will change your world :smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

My purpose was to have the fastest and best handling road car point to point !!!

600+ bhp at present,Nothing untouched ! Transmission , brakes etc.

With the aim of doing trackdays and quarter miles then moving onto to do Timeattack.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, seems pretty clear anyways that people don't buy these things to keep as stock, but as a starting point for a tuned car, whatever the goal may be.

Which is what I think the GT-R has always been - a decent street car, but the legend derives entirely from its tuning potential.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Simple, the purpose is to DRIVE & enjoy it. 

Within 5 to 10 years, you will see many R32s, R33 and even the R34 GTRs in thescrapheap from accidents and deterioration. You'll see.

The problem is too many people spend too much time and money on go-faster parts on these old cars, in Japan, UK, Europe, or where ever. Ricers exist all over this planet and fool themselves the car will hold together because its a "GTR", like some mythical force. Driving skills are questionable. For many, instead of adopting simple methods such as anticipation and adjusting to ever changing driving conditions which can improve their journey whether you drive fast or slow, all they want to do is find what the best RPM is to launch their car .


The reality is, most GTRs owners are not racing drivers, we all need to get over our egos on this, and the cars themselves are no spring chickens. They were expensive cars from the factory and although you can pick these cars up for little money these days, the costs and level of care to keep them in top or in acceptable shape has not changed. An R32 GTR as an example is almost 20 years old and people spend their months wages on 2nd hand coilovers and 600 BHP rated Turbos, 2nd hand 6 pot brake kits, yet dont realise their cars are on worn bushes, mis-aligned geometry, fitted the cheapest tyres they can stretch over twice repaired 18 inch 11J rims, and a corroding and wobbly chassis to soak up all the load from driving. 


Maintenence isnt fun, it doesnt impress people behind the computer and it isn't cheap, the money I am preparing to spend on my 14 year old car over the next 12-18 months can buy me a tuned & rebuilt RB26 and then some. I think ahead and I know nothing will last forever and needs to be replaced. Keeping all the sub-frames & chassis free from corrosion isn't trivial, removing any small amounts of corrosion caused by the previous owner(s) over the 14 years is even more difficult, the factory suspension parts, bushes, and the tightness of many bolts you will find in 95% of used GTRs are not working the way how they are when they left the factory even though it feels fine when you drive around. 

In the future you might find a few examples that have almost factory condition, these cars although they are near stock and dont make 700 BHP, they were looked after and appreciated for what they are and still provide many years of pleasure. 


My car is near stock, just a modest 3 inch exhaust system and aftermarket wheels which the latter I plan to replace soon. It wont keep up with Lamborghinis or some thug in a 500 BHP Silvia in a straight line or track but I can live with that because its still a great car to drive, reliable and makes a nice noise, my self esteem and purpose in life doesnt get defined by a dyno figure or a 1/4 mile time. I love cars, not just GTRs, and I know what I want from a given car and appreciate them for what they are - and I intend to keep them that way.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

track only.... would like 650bhp...... medium sized twins


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Sidious - well said and very true..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

maintenance is inevitable. replacing parts are inevitable. owning an old car like this long enough, you'll end up literally rebuilding everything.

You can buy stock parts to refresh your car, or you can exploit the enormous potential that exists within the car by buying upgraded tuner parts.

Yes, there are people who scrape by and do get in over their heads. There are also quite a few people here who can easily afford to drive ready-made supercars, but choose to build their own Skylines. Z-Tune owners chose that car over a similarly priced Gallardo. Even those that are sort of in the middle - I can't buy a Lamborghini, but had I not spent everything that I have on my GT-R, a new BMW M6 would have comfortably fit into the budget. And I could be tooling around in that, which is a quick car, warrantied, blah blah blah and I'd be bored to fecking death. I could lift the bonnet every now and again and wonder what all that high-tech crap is under my hood and remain baffled.

Or I could build my own car, come to learn the intricacies of internal combustion engines, learn how to map a car, know the anatomy of my car inside and out, build an engine for the first time in my life - basically take my love of cars far beyond the mere ogling of glossy magazine pics and driving a machine that I really don't know how it works (and if it breaks, I'll just cry and wonder what broke and have it at the shop while mystical things happen behind closed doors).

I bought a new BMW motorcycle a couple months back, and promptly disassembled it. The thing I hate about it is that the electronics are too complex for me to understand (and therefore modify). So far I've only been able to gain 7 horsepower. ECU remaps are purchased "canned" (prepared by someone else). Most cars are like this: not tuner-friendly. I guess I've just been spoilt by the easily modified RB26.

Owning a GT-R and not tuning it is like being married to Keira Knightley....and then keeping her in plain clothes, and giving her a nice warm handshake once a month or so, nice and proper like.

Or you could dress her up in hot and sexy lingerie and shag the fecking bejesus out of her about twenty times a day. Over 97% of our membership seems to feel this way. But kudos to those who can restrain themselves from such hedonistic pleasures, I suppose.

To each their own - whatever is enough to satisfy you is certainly apropos for your particular car, from 280bhp to 1200. The Skyline can do it all and satisfy a lot of people, from the mild and tame to the wild and insane.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ah, and for some people, car maintenance is a chore, a hinderance, an undesirable expense. But for others its an end in itself. I love working on cars.

Loving the work and cost of maintenance and upkeep...how could I not? I'm married!!


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Well said Toby!

I do agree with Sidious that we do have to give into the reality of a lot of our cars being quite old, and that maintenance should play a strict part in the GT-R marriage.

I'm trying to get mine as safe as possible, and understand the reasoning for all those parts by engineers at Nissan before I just rip things off because they don't add to power!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the thing about maintenance, or replacing parts is, when the time comes, why not put in something uprated, gradually evolving the car into its full potential? When I bought my car, the clutch was beginning to go. OEM was certainly ok, but in went a Nismo twinplate. Worn turbos. In goes 2860-5s. Cracked injectors. Buy 444cc again? Sorry, for similar money, 720cc makes more sense. Fuel pump died. Replace with stock? No, replace with an Apexi - the highest flowing in-tank pump available.

Suspension subframe bushings. These will start to give out. Replace with uprated bushings (harder, perform better, will last longer), or what I've done - aluminum bushings. Those will last forever. Why buy OEM parts? Suspension links also wear out - I bought Cusco pillowball units, not Nissan. At least put in Nismo parts!!

Fuel system gets old. Replace it completely. Throw the old one straight out, put in new everything. Power steering pump wearing out? If you've got an R32, a smart thing is to put in an R33, and dump all the HICAS piping. A/C system - replace all lines with aftermarket lines.

Add oil cooler. Add aluminum twincore radiator. Change all ignition wiring harnesses. Change coilpacks. Splitfires don't cost much more than stock.

Brake pads wear out. Why buy OEM? Endless or Project mu or whatever. Rotors are wear items. Buy better rotors.

The list is long, but it's not endless. I know this because I've gotten there!! And the thing is, when you replace all your worn and broken items with uprated parts, all of a sudden, you've got a tuned car that's stronger and faster. Sometimes, MUCH faster. Fancy that!


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

As vips said, the purpose for every GTR owner should be to understand how everything in the car works. I bought mine with the purpose of tuning it to a top stage 1 standard with reliability as the main strength.
When i first arrived home after buying the car nobody knew, not even the missus. I think she thought that her handbag allowance was going to be put on hold coz after 1 week she left me


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's alright mate, the car will never leave home, at least not without you


----------



## Baz-GTR (Apr 11, 2007)

I really got mine as a natural progression through turbocharged Nissans... GTi-R > 300zx TT > GTR, always wanted one so it felt only right. Mine is only really a baby compared with most on here (380bhp-ish) but thats enough for me, it already annoys supercars on demand, that is another great reason for owning such a car.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Only one option? 

The 33 in the UK will have to be option 2, but I can feel pressure to move towards 3.
The 34 in Japan would be... option 3+.


----------



## bhw (Oct 12, 2007)

To be honest, I bought my R34 because I love the look and sound of it. I guessed it would be powerful, but 500BHP I am happy with at the moment.

I definately didn't buy the car for it's drivability - it's CRAP!
Tramlines like a bitch, drinks petrol like there's an ocean full of it and it bottoms out on things as small as ants crossing the road!

I've lost count the number of times I've clobbered either the front lower splitter, exhaust or rear jack point on the bottom of the carbon fibre undertray - it's shaved flat now!!!

I am so used to bottoming out on things, that when I'm a passenger in other peopls cars I cringe as we drive over twigs and debrit in the road 

Not a day goes by when I don't think 'this car is trying to kill me'.

Having said all that, it's an awesome car and I love it.

If only there were more Shell petrol stations around so I don't have to use a gallon just filling up!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

bhw, you shouldn't really be tramlining... at what speeds? Have you had the alignment done? What offset do you have?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

my car had tramlining problems but fresh tires and a laser alignment - all gone.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

bhw your suspension requires some serious attention- don't settle for what you've got atm, that sounds utter shite and would be dangerous at speed

your car is for enjoying!

get your ride height up and some decent coilovers, and as said above, a four wheel laser alignment will be the best £200 you ever spend
(having said that RB do mine without a laser and they get it spot on)


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Because of the way it feels and performs!


----------



## bhw (Oct 12, 2007)

Thrust said:


> bhw, you shouldn't really be tramlining... at what speeds? Have you had the alignment done? What offset do you have?


I have the Tein SuperStreet kit fitted, it's a Uk R34.

Had laser alignment, adjusted the rears as much as possible, but can't get to normal alignment - but the rears are not the problem.

Front is spot on, but grabs every lump and bump in the road at any speed.

Couldn't tell you what actual settings it's on, I'll need to dig through the paperwork when I'm next in the car.

I know I need to replace the front tyres, they are somewhat worn on the outsides by poor alignment before I got the car.

As I understand it, Skylines run toe-out for better cornering, so I should see even wear if driven 'properly' and more wear on the inside if I always drive like a pussy.


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*vote*

:chuckle: we are aiming for 800bhp so I'm in between the drag and street circuit tune guyz


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

I bought the GTR as a commuter to leave me free to work on my project car.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

My R32 V-Spec II was a car I felt comfortable keeping as a lifelong project. It will retain its value (especially in the USA) and was something where I didn't have to compromise style and prestige with performance and handling. It wasn't the cheapest car but it cost less and was less to insure than say a more exotic car. My goals for the car involve keeping it fairly subtle compared to a lot of the other GT-Rs I'm seeing here. I might repaint it black and get red highlights to accentuate the body lines but that's about as dramatic as I'd get... 

that and I was tired of left hand drive. I prefer right- my fine motor control is in my right hand. I'd rather have that driving the car while my off hand shifts.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

I voted the 1000 bhp.
But really Ive got a Gtr to enjoy being able to blow just about anything that lines up, either drag og circuit into weeds, period 

Nicolas K


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> I voted the 1000 bhp.
> But really Ive got a Gtr to enjoy being able to blow just about anything that lines up, either drag og circuit into weeds, period
> 
> Nicolas K


:thumbsup: +1


Henk


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

I wanted something that looked good, had presence, was nice to potter around in as well as drive quickly. It replaced two cars, my daily driver GT TDi golf and my stripped out 380bhp (360 bhp/tonne) road legal Rover coupe track/drag car, so wanted something inbetween the two of them, obviously it's like 90% towards the rover and 10% towards the golf only by the fact it has an interior and the rover didnt lol. 2nd Jap car I've had, had an Impreza WRX STI ver 4 type R for a while which was fun on the go but lacked the abiltiy to cruise around without feeling like you had to put the foot down again, definate hooligans car.

It's capable, quick enough point to point and in a straight line to still be fun, doubt it will ever be as quick as the rover was in a straight line (would need in excess of 500 bhp to match the bhp/tonne if my sums are right), but braking and handling it can certainly hold it's own and I'll potter away adding wee bits here and there to improve the car.

Currently I guess it's stage 1, barely. No idea on power. uprated intercooler, ecu, cat back exhaust, boost controller at 0.9 bar Skylab TSC, strut braces, etc etc, that sort of level. Bought it recently from Andy (R32 Combat) and haven't stopped grinning yet and mroe than happy for it to just exist at roughly this state of tune for a while.

Ross


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> But really Ive got a Gtr to enjoy being able to blow just about anything that lines up, either drag or circuit into weeds, period
> 
> Nicolas K


exactly! thank god at least one of us has a similar mindset


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

My thoughts are to run the car in stock/1bar form whilst other areas are addressed (suspension, interior, chassis stiffness etc etc). When I'm reasonably happy with the everything else I'd like to stick an RB30 in with (most likely) a twin set-up fishing for torque and say 600bhp.

My focus is to use the car on the road so to my mind power should be behind the other aspects in the list of what to do. I'm not interested in drag strip work and for the track I'd rather use my bike. Mind you I do fancy some track days to get to know the car better in a safe(r) environment.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

'cause i like 'em!

been my dream car for years. offer me a mclaren or a gtr and ill take the mclaren any day to sell and buy a gtr with the cash.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

MostH8D said:


> 'cause i like 'em!
> 
> been my dream car for years. offer me a mclaren or a gtr and ill take the mclaren any day to sell and buy a gtr with the cash.


yeah man :bowdown1: 

lol.. Back in the high school days 

We'd be sitting there.. 13 year old teenage pimple faced punks ranting on about "super fast cars" .. mclaren, ferrari, lambo... 500k exotics.. and suddenly "GTR" ... :runaway: The looks of hate in there faces.. they thought i must of been crazy :chairshot 

Sure thing, year 12 rolls round.. Everyone's cousins mothers brother has a GTR. The haters jump in .. jump out blown away :bowdown1: 

Now il get to my purpose.. 

Already mentioned I wanted one since a kid of 10 years old. 
The reason I bought one was because of days like tonight.. Late night hill run, the car is absoloutely spastik! It just offers more, more and then some.. You think you have driven the car to it's limits but your severely wrong.. it keeps providing.. and then you drop a few $$$$k on it :nervous:

Get's passenger's wet :nervous: converts hero's to wimps :runaway: and makes the driver feel supreme!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Well for me it was option one which very quickly became option two ...............and I am quickly realising that option 3 is only a matter of time ( and money)


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Why is there not a "cruisin' fo bitches" option, or I want to be Brian from TFATF2?


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

Which one is the option to beat the shit out of it every time it is driven?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

I have always loved them since a kid, 

now at 24 i have bought one as its the only time i will be able to afford it before kids come along!!!

mostly because of the sound/looks/performance 

also the fact its a lady magnet lol


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, mines going to stay stock until warranty runs out...then mod to 600+

Cant Wait...


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

I originally bought my 32R with the intention of keeping it stock. I took it to my tuner for a tune and oil change and that was it. "I can make it faster? mmmm sounds good" So, Power FC, boost controller, then more power and then I blew a turbo at the drags so new 2860's, dumps, front pipes, exhaust and Apexi filters...and more power, great! a Few months later more power available so it's injectors, fuel rail, FPR, coils. After that the suspension and making the stock brakes work as well as possible. Now it's in the shop getting an OSG 5 Speed kit and Nismo TT LSD and wating for the CF tailshaft. Then it's brakes, wheels and sometime next year the step 2 stroker rebuild and finally paint. Not to mention general maintenance to keep it it top condition or the damn stereo fit out. Ok, I could have saved some of the money and bought a second hand Porsche or even a nice 34R, but I grew up in Oz watching the Gibson cars tear up the opposition in the "Grp A" days and I've always wanted one. 

The journey has been great so far and I've met sound great people. I'm past the point of no return.To get any money back on this thing when it's finished I would have to part it out, I suppose it will live in the garage until I'm old...I regret nothing lol. 430hp at the wheels.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Mine would 600 whp all round street/trackcar that would be great on the street road course+dragstrip Based on a r33 gtr or r34 gtr.
It would be a 3 litre engine whit good size twins proper gearbox +all supporting mids monster torque proper handling +monster brakes


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Cos it the car of the playstation generation, plus it gets the bitches lol


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Bought it because it is capable of being set up to shut down what ever you feel like hunting, and the R33 just looks BADD ASS. Mine is basically stock, except for a couple of items, HKS front pipe, HKS power filters, NISMO oil seperator kit, Kakimoto exhaust, decat. There are numerous items that will need attention, there is no doubt about this, the car is not that hard to work on, big power is the majority of what I read about. When most people get the car they immediately start messing with the engine, but if you can't stop it, why make it faster? If it bounces around or handles like a boat, why make it faster? I don't make a lot of money, so every purchase for parts needs to help keep it on the road. I've got new sub frame bushings that are going to go in, with poly caps and bottoms that I just scored at the TAS. I will over the next few weeks buy every bushing in poly available for my car, then I will buy an adjustable suspension system, and new coilovers. I've already priced a new brake system by Project MU, calipers, 355mm 2piece rotors, lines, pads, and a rear set also. Then some thicker sway bars, and then a brace kit. Then I will look into touching the engine and powertrain. A well handling car, that has power and can run with the bigdogs, is what my GTR will become. I bought it because I don't have Ferrari or Lamborghini, money, I bought it because done correctly, the Ferrari owner will take his car back to the dealer and say it's not working right, because a nissan just SHUT ME DOWN


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Why did u buy a GTR?



























































Cos the wife said im a d1ck head:chuckle:
And theyre fun


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

So far, I've been working hard to get the GTR back into great shape, i'm sure all the blood sweat and tears will pay off eventually. Once i'm there i'd like to hoik the engine out and go for a safe and reliable 650 - 700 bhp. Quite frankly, running at 1.4 bar the car feels flipping fast! 

My suspension setup is almost where I want it. If I can crack 100mph round Russel bend at Snetterton, then i'll be very happy.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*gtr*

after a track day in my bmw m3 evo and pushing that to the limit:chairshot,i wanted to go faster around the track to get that buzz.it had to be a gtr,because off its looks,presents and tunability and at 38 im not getting any younger and you only live once . and the good thing is i can go shopping the next day in it (well aslong as i dont stack it onthe track day)


----------



## GT Gem (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

I recently bought my first GTR (R32). :clap: I have been wanting to own one for a long time now. Its the straight six twin turbo setup that really appealed to me. I also love the looks, the handling technology and the potential of what you can achieve at stages 1 and 2. :thumbsup:

At the moment its stage 1 tunes. My aim for now is to maintain and keep tidy for the time being. I am sure my plans will change depending on how long I keep it. 

Gem


----------



## Dan R32GTR (Jan 24, 2008)

You didnt make an option for spending all you life fixing it in the garage?


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

i voted number 3 as its exactly where im at at the moment and exactly what i had planned to do before i bought the car..kismetcaptain ur a legend i couldnt agree more with every thing you have said in this thread and the kiera knightly comparison was comical..im still laughing ten minutes later..:thumbsup::thumbsup:Im 21 years old and i bought my gtr because of its tuning ability..i had a 400bhp s13 before my gtr.To tune a evo or something to be as fast as a gtr would cost so much more than tuning a gtr to the same power level and iv had a scooby back whan i was 18 so dont want another ..also gtrs look and sound the tits..when it comes down to it gtrs are one of the most tunable cars on the planet and i live for the rush of being blown into the seat when the loud pedal is pushed..gtrs make huge sence to me:smokin::smokin:


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't give me that Herman!
I'm 20 years older and love my R33 GTR,- you've got loads of time!!


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

I first saw the gtr at santapod years ago, and liked it a lot, sound looks and presence, then my mate got a 32 gtr and it was so nice to be in, felt so solid and the feeling, I just got the bug, so I looked around mostly on here and fell in love with the 33 gtr, after 6 month of owning it I started buying bits for it, my main aim is to have a immaculate inside, I’m a lover of keeping mods to a needs must, 
I descidid power was an aim for a while but now I just want nice and clean, I’ve been working on it all winter tidying it up a bit cleaning it, and getting little bits to tidy it up, I aim to get it out end of march again,


----------



## Lambda One (Jul 3, 2007)

I bought mine as the other alternative was a MK4 Supra TT. I've driven 10's of both and found the GTR to be the more fun to drive.

I also like the fact it's always regarded by most other road uses to be a car with a "Thousan 'orse" so they don't tend to bother you. Even if they beat you they must always be wondering if you were actually trying or not 

Then there is the noise. No other engine howls like an RB26 with it's tail stepped on. 

We shall see if it turns out to be the car I hope it is when I collect it next weekend.

Lyndon.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

The way it looks , the history , watching Bathurst when I was very young and saying to myself " I want one of them when am older ".....I like the way it drives handles , and tunning potential. How many people can say there dream car is a 15 year old datsun eh??? lol


----------



## Chi (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought my GTR because i love the power and torque it produces and its such a fab car to drive!

Also to pull fanny lol


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

peope used to say me "your sending 15k on a 12 yar old nissan?"

They are the same people who crap their pants when i floor it!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Started as option 1 Made option 2 forced rebuild made option 3 possible so that is where i am going.
Engine done just suspension to go really.
Still in street trim but Fun:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


Jay


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

To own a car that is smooth on power delivery, different to other euro boxes and has plenty of useable potential. Stage 1 for me...


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

To use at weekends,pushing through a country roads.Getting the fix that is so needed.
Would love to run around 550,600 bhp one day. But i need to walk before i run:squintdan


----------



## 65geoff (Jun 1, 2007)

how about this ive had my gtr32 for three years not even driven it yet . it had a blown standard turbo , started to strip down sent engine to engine builders and two builds later after fire damage its looking good later this year . looking for 600-650 hp 600lb of tourqe , bought it originally to replace the thrill of 14 years banger racing , something that will get the adrenalin pumping :thumbsup:and ocasional fright of course . mainly weekend use and fair weather .


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Road worthy rival, which will bring a smile to my face


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Would like to do a single conversion and get 600bhp


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

To hand luxury exotic expensive cars their arse. Most of which are 10x the price I paid for my gtr.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*When the accelerator dorps . . . . the bullshit stops!!!*

I think the real thing of owning a GTR is that its the definition of the underdog, mixed with asian japanese exotic.


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought mine because I've always wanted a Skyline especially a R32 or R34. 

I can't afford a GTR but my I've kept my ER34 GTt totally stock as I've yet to find the limit and/or find the skill to max it out 

It isn't even remapped so it drinks fuel like a b***h... SHELL is my best friend these days.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I first posted on this thread when it started (quite a while back) and the answer was 2 but then 3 and eventually 4
Well the inevitable happened (of course) and I have been at 3 for quite a while in a forged RB26 stagea with lots of with handling mods .
To be honest I had thought I would go on to option 4 but after a year and a bit driving the car Ive decided that to go further would make it a real pain to drive sometimes on the road. 
So I am pretty sure it will stay at 3. I am also sure this would be the same for me with a skyline as the stagea has had all the steering and brakes uprated - its more the driveability in town.

However I have also decided to actually do option one as well and do it completely as in totally stock 32GTR as out the factory. 
To me this is only worth doing if you go the whole way.
It doesnt work stock with wide wheels and a sports exhaust . This is just halfway to stage one - do this and you may as well do stage 1 properly (then inevitably 2 etc)

The more I though about a stock car the better it seemed :-

Once finished it would be relatively cheap to run because I would not be able to mod it at.
This would save a fortune (which I could waste on silly parts for the stagea ) 

Plus decent 32GTRs of any type let alone standard ones are become rarer so hopefully this one will be a good investment as it will certainly be a long term thing. It may well be worth a fair bit in ten years time .

Finally with savings worth less than nothing at the moment it will be much better investment than the Chelsea building society and one I can actually get some enjoyment from

It was helped by finding a low mileage near standard car in japan in what is probably the rarest factory Nissan colour (BLO) 

Anyway after a year and a bit it will soon be on the road ( and yes I know I have said this many times :chairshot )
Perversely Im getting strangely excited by the prospect of driving it :runaway: It will be interesting to see just how good the stock 32GTR was .

But if I was restricted to one car it would still have to be option 3


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah funny that, I was definitely an option 2, but now I'm thinking turbos, a small remap, 500 easy....:flame:


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

i always wanted one from the point i seen one granted its took me 10 years to get round to owning one but its the whole package for me the looks the power and the potential and it beats the sh1t out of driving an impreza which im glad to be rid of


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I drove next to a 33GTR one day and was just blown away by the sound, power and presence of the thing:bowdown1:. Up until that point I was thinking of getting, primarily an E46 M3.
Starting out I was happy with the 413bhp I bought it with, but in under a year i'm wanting more power as I feel like i'm back in my 318 BMW!:chuckle:
Gave a guy a lift from the Ace meet and he thought I was nuts when I was saying that stage 1 power is somewhat uninteresting. Passenger poos pants while I yawn :chuckle:
Due to costs i'll probably stick to tuning to 500BHP. 550-600 is what I really want and would/should be spot on unless i'm even more of a nutter than I realise:runaway:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

a tool to express myself as a driver


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought my my GTR as I have always been fascinated by this car and I always wanted one. Besides this it's just awesome to drive 

I'm aiming for solid 550 - 600 bhp for fun on street and on track :smokin:


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Initial P! said:


> I drove next to a 33GTR one day and was just blown away by the sound, power and presence of the thing:bowdown1:. Up until that point I was thinking of getting, primarily an E46 M3.
> Starting out I was happy with the 413bhp I bought it with, but in under a year i'm wanting more power as I feel like i'm back in my 318 BMW!:chuckle:
> Gave a guy a lift from the Ace meet and he thought I was nuts when I was saying that stage 1 power is somewhat uninteresting. Passenger poos pants while I yawn :chuckle:
> Due to costs i'll probably stick to tuning to 500BHP. 550-600 is what I really want and would/should be spot on unless i'm even more of a nutter than I realise:runaway:


By coincidence I've gone the other way,- sold my 415bhp R33 this summer and bought an E46 M3 just because I fancied a change after a few years of owning Skylines. There's no doubt the Skyline has more presence on the road than just about anything else, although the M3 does get noticed. Not as much power (340) but it is lighter. Some owners with deep pockets have been known to stick a turbo on them!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Pete G said:


> By coincidence I've gone the other way,- sold my 415bhp R33 this summer and bought an E46 M3 just because I fancied a change after a few years of owning Skylines. There's no doubt the Skyline has more presence on the road than just about anything else, although the M3 does get noticed. Not as much power (340) but it is lighter. Some owners with deep pockets have been known to stick a turbo on them!


You should check the forum over at evotechnik.net. Some nice beeners and decent people over there. Glad you mentioned the deep pockets as the costs of tuning beemers (non diesel at least) is imo ridiculous. Over a grand for a CSL airbox . Won't even start about the horsepower freaks turbo kits. Supercharger Option not bad though. 
E46 m3 is a good car but I don't know if I could go back to n/a


----------



## armt350 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm somewhere in between the stage one and track prep.... I do only run stage 1 power but I am going full retard on suspension and brakes.

And def look into the M3 supercharger kits. My buddy has a stage 1 vf kit putting down 400whp in his m3 and the shop we frequent runs a supercharged m3 with over 600whp.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I brought my car with stage 1 done already, I would love to build mine the Mines Super Response R34 GT-R


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

always wanted a r34gtr. now i have one, plan was to keep fully stock but that soon changed. did manifold, turbo, management, inj, rail and fpr upgrades. looking for about 400hp only. going to change to coilovers and volk te37 bronze 19" rims and then i am done! :chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

as I have a little willy


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^^^^fpmsl^^^^^ cant beat the ol power ***** enlarger car lol


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Super response R34 daily driver


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought my R33 GTR simply because there is nothing else for the money to touch its mix of speed, handling, road presence and tunability.

BTW : Cleethorpes cracking answer !


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Voted "To run a full street/circuit tune (600bhp, either street or track-prepped)"

I have done BPU, now I think is time to step the power up abit. I want to go full out track car. I want to get the best response out of my car before high horsepower.This week Im striping the insides! Hope to do time attack next season.


----------



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

i just love the way the R32 GTR looks - Always wanted one from age of 11 - it was my "dream car" back then!


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanted as much horsepower as I could possibly have but when I reached the 600hp atw point I realized that any additional power just wasn't necessary for the street and definitely not for daily driving. Sometimes even a stock GTR with basic exhaust, boost controller, FMIC can be just as satisfying.


----------



## Mwohaaahaahaa (Feb 19, 2010)

I want a reliable street car with about 500 + BHP. With a forged engine rebuild how long would it last running 500 to 600 bhp? Type of use would be every day and when the engine and oil up to temp, and the road clear enough giving it the beans, and maybe the odd track day.


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

So I can cane the knackers off it every day.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nurburgring only and events and nowhere else!!

and looking for HKS 570 package.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

To go bankrupt, and stay bankrupt for the rest of my life by spending all my wages on it..... well ultimately that's what the purpose turns out to be 


and yes, that means by going mad with it and unleash all that power it's hiding. 

go absolutely bonkers !!


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Sidious said:


> Simple, the purpose is to DRIVE & enjoy it.
> 
> Within 5 to 10 years, you will see many R32s, R33 and even the R34 GTRs in thescrapheap from accidents and deterioration. You'll see.
> 
> ...


Well said Sidious.. especially the city where I live... surrounded by roughly 80 percent of Hyundai or Kia badged vehicles and European imorts such as Beemers or Merc... so-called Jap. Supercar is not really appreciated. People tend to think you are either a boy-racer or some stupid F&F hero wannabes... who couldn't afford to buy fancy fast exotic cars... but I am not, I have big pride in my babe despite its age... and also its part of my will to keep my consumer rights against the monopoly in the Hyundai regime.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I voted: To run a full street/circuit tune (600bhp, either street or track-prepped)

I bought the GTR beacuse ive always dreamed of having a 650hp+ car that beats my neighbours kids Porsche 911!

And I love driving track and Im always a threat to alll the Evo, Subaru and Supra drivers :chuckle:


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

GT4.... make a 800hp monster and now i own a 480hp R32 GT-R.. not something you would think you would ever own many years back.


----------



## zamnap (Aug 3, 2011)

Like it around 700hp...
and some carbon fibre bodykit


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I got to agree with Sidious as well. Most people state side that have an R32 build it like a Honda. Cheap used turbos, cut springs and what not. They do this all so they can say they have 600 hp. 

Me on the other hand I have replaced everything on my R32 with either new aftermarket parts or with new OEM parts. The only thing left on my car is the Window trims. Once I get that the oldest thing on the car other than body panels and the chassis will be 2 years old. Not to bad for a 20 year old car . 

Oh by the way my car is setup for 1200hp but because I run the T04Z its good for only 700hp


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

350 easy KW at all four and I just love the look of my 32


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> To go bankrupt, and stay bankrupt for the rest of my life by spending all my wages on it..... well ultimately that's what the purpose turns out to be
> 
> 
> and yes, that means by going mad with it and unleash all that power it's hiding.
> ...


haha thats so true, i get paid and think what can i do to the car now!


----------



## kenchen2010 (Jul 3, 2011)

I HAVE ADMIRE THE 2000 GTR CLASSIC, ITS A POWERFUL ICONIC JAPANESE CAR FOR THE LAST DECADES


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The purpose of buying a gtr is like the iPhone advert saying"if ain't got a gtr...then you ain't got a gtr" the satisfaction one receives when he/she blows a car worth 10-15 times as much away e.g Ferraris with a 10k gtr that's some feeling I've done it many times on the road and at the pod long live the liners as they say" old skylines don't die they just get faster" so true


----------



## kenchen2010 (Jul 3, 2011)

Takamo said:


> The purpose of buying a gtr is like the iPhone advert saying"if ain't got a gtr...then you ain't got a gtr" the satisfaction one receives when he/she blows a car worth 10-15 times as much away e.g Ferraris with a 10k gtr that's some feeling I've done it many times on the road and at the pod long live the liners as they say" old skylines don't die they just get faster" so true


thanks for your reply,I have always love gtrs***65292;they are the proud of Asian auto industry***65292;iconic special,truly makes me emotional when I sit on the drivers position,now I have a my2012 gtr at home and r34 in uk.even I don't drive it a lot I just enjoy watching the car, the line,u get the admire
From other people,it's a truly bad ass car,Nissan did not make much money on those GTR projects,it is a showcase of what Nissan can do,That is why each generation of gtrs is very limited.a true drivers car.


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

I got it to perform daily driving duties. Reliability is my ultimate goal, with great visual presence, and enough power to put a smile on my face (~450 hp).


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Not on the choice selection but my reason of owning one is because it was one of my dream cars. After playing one on a P.S (yes on a Play Station), and found out its mythical feats and records on motorsports. It became my goal to own one.  

Slowly getting on the 3rd choice though- full street/circuit tune (600bhp, either street or track-prepped). Goal is 600whp.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

SeR GTR said:


> Not on the choice selection but my reason of owning one is because it was one of my dream cars. After playing one on a P.S (yes on a Play Station), and found out its mythical feats and records on motorsports. It became my goal to own one.
> 
> Slowly getting on the 3rd choice though- full street/circuit tune (600bhp, either street or track-prepped). Goal is 600whp.


R35?

I was inspired from GT5 prologue 4 years ago and have the car now finally.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

enshiu said:


> R35?
> 
> I was inspired from GT5 prologue 4 years ago and have the car now finally.


Nope, BNR32 and BNR34. It was back in the P.S 1 days!  The records set of these GT-R brothers (R35 wasn't born yet), was insane! Especially that of the GT-R32.


----------



## JayR33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine was to have a nice car for the summer and be able to test the german autobahn out with a real mans motor


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I was born in 1980 so for me the big 5 jap cars were all real lookers. It wasn't until I got older and understood performance more that I got really into them. My goal "was" to have owned them all before I end up with kids. 

3000gt twin turbo 2002
nissan 300zx twin turbo 2004
bunch of other performance cars and then...
R33 GTR with a comfortable 420bhp. Just got it last week and I'm very happy with it. Don't think I'll be looking at the other 2 jap cars now. I reckon this is the one


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Really interesting reading all the old posts


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

I brought one it's been a car iv always wanted and now got


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

I wanted a xjr, but saw an r33 gtst up for sale, so thought I'd ask about it.
I bought that, spent a load of cash on it and promptly knocked a road sign down with it, write-off unfortunately.
When my cash came through I bought my current r32 gtr, telling my wife that it didn't need anything done to it and I would leave it as is lol, little did she know


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i bouth the r34-gtr because i think they are very very good looking cars 
it's runing at 380hp and i'm happy 
yes i'm planing to run in 400hp but that will be me i don't think i want more!
i think the interior is just amazing and been 6.6 tall i can drive the car very comfy.
is my dream car and i had to work very hard that inclueds 2 jobs and i'm sure is alot of people out were it had or still has 2 jobs for have a gtr
WHY???
BECAUSE IT WORTH
we only live once enjoy as you can.


----------



## phil 725 (Jul 26, 2007)

*accidental good thing*

bought mine straight off the boat at the import auction in southampton ,went down there looking for an evo ,saw this silver GTR as they bought it out of the line up and thought ,i really like that ,so i got my hand up ,that was six years ago ,it is without doubt the most fun car ive ever owned..............purpose of owning it ..............it makes any journey interesting , wherever i go in it i arrive with a smile on my face.....when i ask the kids what car do you wanna go in ,its always the skyline......enuf said


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

It was a natural progression for me, it's not likely I'll ever have a neighbor with a 33.

79(?) B210
81 280ZX
91 Sentra SE-R
91 Q45
97 Pathfinder
97 240SX SE
95 GTR

Now looking at a new Frontier Crew Cab to park next to the 33.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

600ish BHP street tune for me, which for an R35 probably falls into the 'lightly modified' camp really...


----------



## Megaedd (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got mine, it was 100% stock and I had a HKS exhaust put on. I'm looking through for some more subtle mods, a little power gain and get the looks right. Nothing crazy!


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

I am building a 600+R32 for street and track use AKA my dream car


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Learn more about cars in general besides changing tires, driving and putting fuel in it but trying to do most necessary jobs myself which at the time seem to include a bit of everything except mapping, learning as I go making a dream car.

Something reliable and long term so I´m not looking to get any high numbers, recon about 450-480bhp would be sufficient as it will mostly be for a few summer weekend drives and occasional track days.


----------



## AH_HUH (Nov 14, 2012)

Because theres nothing like driving a [email protected] gtr on the street. The sound, the feel, power delivery.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought my GTR as it was the next step up in the long list of cars.. previously a massive lover of siliva's.. had a full track spec s15 and decided it wasn't too practical so moved to my current R33 slowly but surely its becoming less and less practical but im loving her more and more


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

I bought my GTR because i love the look of the R33 GTR


----------

